# Mother and Baby Red Headed Woodpecker



## quinte

Saw this baby woodpecker. Was able to get a few shots, and the mother finally showed up briefly with some food for babe.


----------



## Kayak

I believe this may be a pileated woodpecker.  Very cool to not only have the opportunity to see them, but get some shots.  It nests in large standing dead trees, which is also captured in your image.  Very nice!


----------



## WesternGuy

Nice shot, thanks for sharing.  Kayak is correct, this is a Pileated Woodpecker.  Red-headed Woodpeckers have a completely red head, thus the name and they are smaller than a pileated.  The Pileated Woodpecker is the largest woodpecker in North America and is recognizable by the large, tapering, red crest on its head.  
_______________
WesternGuy


----------



## Bynx

Whether its birds or kids, as soon as momma or pappy gets home they are standing at the door with their mouths open waiting to get fed. Nice shot. Dont get much of a chance to see babies like this.


----------



## greybeard

Nicely done, thanks for sharing 

Tom


----------



## quinte

:thumbup:Thanks for the species correction!  I went back the next day and the next and never saw them again.  I felt fortunate to see them.  They have a very distinct, cool, call also.


----------

